

Ask PG: Getting started on HN? - cyrusradfar

I'm new and want to contributed but don't really understand the community dynamics and product.<p>I realize the basics around voting and the fact you shouldn't ask for or compel people to vote for content.<p>1.) Looks like all ASK posts don't have a link, is that a community agreed requirement<p>2.) When do people downvote?<p>3.) Are there moderators and who are they?<p>4.) Is sharing your own work viewed negatively?<p>5.) Linking vs re-posting text to HN. What do you prefer?<p>If people would share what they know, I'd be happy to summarize it and re-share.<p>Thanks! Sorry for being a noob =) But I've been waiting for someone else to ask these and haven't seen it.
======
jgrahamc
Read the FAQ: <http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

Read the guidelines: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

Hang around for a while and read the comments and see what the style is here.

~~~
cyrusradfar
Really helpful stuff. Realizing, I never saw those footer links!

Thanks @jgrahamc.

------
lmm
1) I wouldn't say community agreed so much as set by PG. But yes, it's a
requirement.

2) They exercise their own judgement. The capability becomes available once
you pass a deliberately non-public karma threshold that I honestly couldn't
remember if I wanted to.

3) There are. I don't believe their identities are public.

4) No. At least not in general. Sharing non-interesting posts is viewed
negatively.

5) For anything that exists on its own page or is longer than a paragraph or
two, definitely link. I guess you can make a case for inline quoting when you
just want a very short excerpt that can only be found on a long webpage.

~~~
codegeek
Regarding your point 2, the min. Karma threshold is 500 to be able to
downvote.

~~~
pc86
This is just supposition, but I believe that it is also periodically
increased. It was around 200 at one point, I think.

~~~
akcreek
I believe I read once that the threshold increases as membership does.

